# Customers saying they will tip in the app but NEVER do.



## TunaOnRye (Oct 23, 2018)

It's a very strange phenomenon in my market at least, customers after receiving the best possible customer service I can give and they are clearly happy with the exchange say they will be tipping me in the app. I've heard this from more than a hundred people and literally none of them have tipped. Is this some passive-aggressive way of saying FU to the drivers? Has anyone else experienced this bizarre behavior? This is more of a rant than anything obviously there's nothing that can be done but seriously... don't insult me like that cmooon lol.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Just start saying
“No you won’t “


----------



## TunaOnRye (Oct 23, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Just start saying
> "No you won't "


I very much want to but that just means a bad rating. But it definitely goes through my head


----------



## TRB (Dec 31, 2017)

I find that the people I think are least likely to tip are the ones that do. Example - drove a young girl to McDonald's (1 mile away) and she only said "hi" and "thanks". Later in the night I see a $10 tip on the ride. Then I get Mr. Big Shot Business Dude that brags about his job and money the whole ride, promises a "big tip - you were awesome!" and nada.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Seriously

What do you tell the panhandler on the corner?????

Truth
....could care less hope you OD and get removed from the curb

What you say
So sorry I dont have any change, maybe next time


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Seriously
> 
> What do you tell the panhandler on the corner?????
> 
> ...


Ouch!
That one hurts.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

I tell them thanks and remind them I know where they live...


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Seriously
> 
> What do you tell the panhandler on the corner?????
> 
> ...


I never knew you were so cold, Em...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TunaOnRye said:


> It's a very strange phenomenon in my market at least, customers after receiving the best possible customer service I can give and they are clearly happy with the exchange say they will be tipping me in the app. I've heard this from more than a hundred people and literally none of them have tipped. Is this some passive-aggressive way of saying FU to the drivers? Has anyone else experienced this bizarre behavior? This is more of a rant than anything obviously there's nothing that can be done but seriously... don't insult me like that cmooon lol.


Something's wrong with your app or your story. The majority of my riders who say they will tip actually do it.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I like waking up the next day and finding $10 of in app tips. Happens a lot on airport trips actually. Pax are more preoccupied with getting airside than screwing around with the Uber app before going thru security.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Happened million times. Pax's who tip in the app just tip without saying a single word.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I just laugh and wave.

I think they honestly mean to?


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

It's like when someone asks how you're doing and you say "I am good". Just part of the exchange and we all know it won't happen.


----------



## TunaOnRye (Oct 23, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. I guess the general consensus is don't expect it and move on no matter what they say. The boosts that are always going on in my area even things out anyways.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TunaOnRye said:


> Thanks for the replies. I guess the general consensus is don't expect it and move on no matter what they say. The boosts that are always going on in my area even things out anyways.


Curious what you say when they tell you that?

I've had a few times that I've turned, made good eye contact and said "hey thanks I really appreciate that"

I can't know for sure, but I feel that it's helped get me a tip a few times.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Every time I talk about the economics in this gig I get tipped and I do mean every time, I am shocked someone hasn’t made a explanation laminate of how shitty the pay is to comparison of 2018 to put on our headrests and why it’s jnportant to tip, should be all drivers priority to get these pax at least understanding how much of an imbalance there is in the pay, that is if there is energy to repeat it over and over which is hard to do.

Usually when I bring up “these are 1970s cab rates and without tips we couldn’t function” is a line I use when people ask me about u/l

If someone is having a really great time or you can tell they are having a great day I def don’t bring up that depressing shit, but if they are looking like they are going about business as usual I will usually go into it if they ask lol

We are honestly dealing with the majority of pax not knowing how bad of a scam this is.

Always tipped by anyone that is a bartender or waiter and rarely by someone I pick up from a nice place, unless it’s to airport and I guess the only reason they tip then is they are reminded to tip the shuttle guy when they park...

Out of the 5,000 rides I did have one grad student bring up she read about the MIT study and had no idea it was that bad, she tipped 20 bucks but it was a 4:00am airport ride in high demand, anyways there are a few people the come across these articles but not many , especially taking X or reg lyft.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

If I has a nickel every time I heard that, I wouldn't have to play the lottery.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I honestly don’t think people are lying as much as they not knowing how to say goodbye to a stranger (now granted they are lying, obviously) but they also don’t care to say anything endearing because fu, you gave me service I paid for and won’t see you again and in their mind you made a profit so why tip. Just guessing on the overall phenomenon, because people do tip when they feel it is warranted, and in these cases it hasn’t been shown to them that tipping is the right thing to do. Because as I said a lack of understanding in the imbalance of pay. Just throwing out ideas

So my theory is “I’ll tip you in the app” is like “later” to a stranger that is making money


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Used to be they would glad hand you...

As they exit the car...

Guessing that was their way...

Of making sure you don't ask for a tip..8>)

And that all was ok...

Rakos


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

My favorite line which I say before the pax leaves the car is "I just closed out the ride. You can do the tip now."


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

So, as some9me that drives the service industry around all year, I will tell you that F1, although the richest people in the world visit for, do not tip. Why? Because where they are from countries where jobs that fit valet, bartenders, whatever else that “rely” on tips make a wage to live on do not exist, it is alien to them. They are not being rude, they just do not understand. And the irony is even if explained, they have to save “face” by not tipping because of others in that niche that might see, it is all about understanding. To the average pax we are making good money, and who tips someone at McDonald’s making money, what they d9 t realize is we make crap and ZERO benefits. And “rely on tips” it’s pretty simple really, just need a good PR person to say it, you know

As a side thought why can’t one of these assholes that ruin their careers in some way just yell “Uber drivers make 10 bucks an hour before expenses” like Kevin spacey or whoever, wtf else you got to loose, ,Might as well go viral with something that helps people lol, if only we could find the next celeb that looses their reputation to make it aware we make crap wages, the idea might get out there as a viral message that is “trendy”

Nobody would dare say it if it meant they would loose any pull as a celeb lol


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

#ME2UBER



TunaOnRye said:


> Thanks for the replies. I guess the general consensus is don't expect it and move on no matter what they say. The boosts that are always going on in my area even things out anyways.


Yes, best not to expect it and be surprised when it does. However, is good to share and explain to others that you are not making a kings ransom in this gig economy. Sometimes it helps to indirectly steer the passenger to tip us. We all are working for tips, some of us are better at it than others. Good luck.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

TunaOnRye said:


> I guess the general consensus is don't expect it and *move on* no matter what they say.


Don't forget 1* them before you move on..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They are " HAPPILY " Screwing You !

Uber makes sure its Their GOAL.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TunaOnRye said:


> It's a very strange phenomenon in my market at least, customers after receiving the best possible customer service I can give and they are clearly happy with the exchange say they will be tipping me in the app. I've heard this from more than a hundred people and literally none of them have tipped. Is this some passive-aggressive way of saying FU to the drivers? Has anyone else experienced this bizarre behavior? This is more of a rant than anything obviously there's nothing that can be done but seriously... don't insult me like that cmooon lol.


This happened last month. It might explain some of the complaints about lack of tipping. A lady walked out into the street to flag me down.

*I dropped her off then drove to a good place to make a u-turn. She was waving at me so I stopped and she gave me $5. She said the app would not let her tip! This is the first time I've had a rider report this problem but the app was acting very strange yesterday.*


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

goneubering said:


> This happened last month. It might explain some of the complaints about lack of tipping. A lady walked out into the street to flag me down.
> 
> *I dropped her off then drove to a good place to make a u-turn. She was waving at me so I stopped and she gave me $5. She said the app would not let her tip! This is the first time I've had a rider report this problem but the app was acting very strange yesterday.*


I have had that happen, pax tries to tip in the app my presence but is denied. Possibilities:

1. App needs to be updated, for some pax. Uber does not force them to update the app, and older app versions may not have the tipping function.

2. Some corporate accounts are paid for by the company, but refuse to allow tipping. Adidas does that, I absolutely refuse to pick up on Uber there when things are busy (because I am GUARANTEED no tip).

3. Pax simply has no idea how or where to look, Uber is not as user friendly as Lyft when it comes to tipping after the ride.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Wonder if as just pulling up to dropoff and ending trip would help. Always thought folks were sincere in meaning to tip.

I always wait until the the ride comes to a complete stop, keeping arms and legs inside the car. Only ending the ride until they were out thinking liability.

Gonna try it today. End ride while pulling up.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

It's pretty good about reminding later..8>)

Rakos


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Me to pax: “I’ve had several pax report that in app tipping is not working so a cash tip would be fine.”


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I've had several rides where the app wouldn't let me tip the driver. It just timed out, gave an error, or after adding the tip the screen goes away but no tip is actually added to my tab.

Given the frequency of error vs how many rides I take, I bet this happens A LOT.

Funny thing is Uber discourages tipping so much but they dropped rates so low, tips are REQUIRED.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Got 2 for 2... stopped for a guy at a gas station for some beer... he said he will tip, he tipped $5
Then second one was a U/l driver going to west coast, he said he will tip later, and he tipped


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> As a side thought why can't one of these assholes that ruin their careers in some way just yell "Uber drivers make 10 bucks an hour before expenses" like Kevin spacey or whoever, wtf else you got to loose, ,Might as well go viral with something that helps people lol, if only we could find the next celeb that looses their reputation to make it aware we make crap wages, the idea might get out there as a viral message that is "trendy"
> 
> Nobody would dare say it if it meant they would loose any pull as a celeb lol


Nobody wants to hear they save $'s at the expense of others losing $'s.... You think any of the _MeToo_ fatalities could lump more distain upon themselves already?? Telling the world, essentially, _YouToo _are taking advantage of others for your gain, not popular in the least...


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Every rider who says that to me gets docked a star for lying to my face. Sure, on occasion someone actually tips. But they should blame the 20 riders before who didn't, not me.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

TunaOnRye said:


> It's a very strange phenomenon in my market at least, customers after receiving the best possible customer service I can give and they are clearly happy with the exchange say they will be tipping me in the app. I've heard this from more than a hundred people and literally none of them have tipped. Is this some passive-aggressive way of saying FU to the drivers? Has anyone else experienced this bizarre behavior? This is more of a rant than anything obviously there's nothing that can be done but seriously... don't insult me like that cmooon lol.


Pax consider giving stars, badges and positive feedback as a tip.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

I have NEVER gotten a tip from someone that says they are going to. 
Though I had a pax today (I started a thread about this) that said they were unable to tip me. Turns out Uber is blocking me from getting tips. Anytime my acceptance rate is less than 50%, the rider app says that I am not accepting tips at this time.

Pretty sure this is one of Uber punishments for not accepting those 15 mile pickups.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Transeau said:


> I have NEVER gotten a tip from someone that says they are going to.
> Though I had a pax today (I started a thread about this) that said they were unable to tip me. Turns out Uber is blocking me from getting tips. Anytime my acceptance rate is less than 50%, the rider app says that I am not accepting tips at this time.
> 
> Pretty sure this is one of Uber punishments for not accepting those 15 mile pickups.


No way! Are ya sure? That is not right! I am gonna ask every passenger who says they are gonna tip for a screenshot. If that is true, huge breach of contract! And I will do my best to get this known.

Way underhanded if true.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

SCREENSHOT! Damn it! I should have thought about that. 
I'm going to get $10 in ones tomorrow and offer the same deal for screenshots.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Transeau said:


> SCREENSHOT! Damn it! I should have thought about that.
> I'm going to get $10 in ones tomorrow and offer the same deal for screenshots.


In looking around, do you have your tips option selected to accept, Transeau?


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

I have no tip options, either in app or on website. Uber said "We see you have opted in for receiving tips". They continued on to tell me that maybe I'm just not providing good service.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Man.......


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Nobody wants to hear they save $'s at the expense of others losing $'s.... You think any of the _MeToo_ fatalities could lump more distain upon themselves already?? Telling the world, essentially, _YouToo _are taking advantage of others for your gain, not popular in the least...


Well sure it's not popular but it is reality, you think it's more important for people to feel good then to screw over people? I don't want a failing celeb with a tarnished image to say it, but you would think by now someone would kinda get the word out we make crap wages after expenses (and was using any example of someone with a voice to say that phrase lol), selfish people everywhere, and you care about the feelings of people that are clueless vs drivers getting scammed? I don't mean you want that per say, just trying to understand what you are saying


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Nope, folks are not gonna care. Will get "no one's holding a gun to their heads" and "get another job"
No one will skip a beat. Not that folks are bad or uncaring. Even if they could do something, they wouldn't. 

Just not gonna happen. 

Don't mean to sound contrary or disregarding. 

Look at sweatshops, migrant farmworkers. And those folks are trapped. 

When the MIT study went viral and the world thought we made $3 an hr, nothing was said or changed. Our only hope is that uber has wisely been attempting to curb turnover. 

Other than that, this is it.


Again, I really don't mean to sound disagreeable.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

Well said and very true.


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

Automatic 1 star when they say that! Although 90% of people who said that actually tipped but I guess every market is different


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

A question ski instructors get is "what kind of work do you do during the summer?" One guy, who got tipped a lot, used to answer "I live off my tips."


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> Nope, folks are not gonna care. Will get "no one's holding a gun to their heads" and "get another job"
> No one will skip a beat. Not that folks are bad or uncaring. Even if they could do something, they wouldn't.
> 
> Just not gonna happen.
> ...


You know what I know? Kanye West wants to have 7 kids, why I know that I have no idea lol, celebs get messages out not smart people.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> Well sure it's not popular but it is reality, you think it's more important for people to feel good then to screw over people? I don't want a failing celeb with a tarnished image to say it, but you would think by now someone would kinda get the word out we make crap wages after expenses (and was using any example of someone with a voice to say that phrase lol), selfish people everywhere, and you care about the feelings of people that are clueless vs drivers getting scammed? I don't mean you want that per say, just trying to understand what you are saying


Saying that celebs become popular by making people feel good (of course until they don't #metoo). I agree with you that their careers are already in the tank, but just the same, average Uber passenger doesn't want to hear about why their ride is so cheap. Cuz they CheapAzzes...


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Saying that celebs become popular by making people feel good (of course until they don't #metoo). I agree with you that their careers are already in the tank, but just the same, average Uber passenger doesn't want to hear about why their ride is so cheap. Cuz they CheapAzzes...


They are clueless, they have no idea the cost involved, do you see what I am getting at? We are all the same in what a dollar means


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> They are clueless, they have no idea the cost involved, do you see what I am getting at? We are all the same in what a dollar means


Completely hear what you are saying. And it is actually getting out there more than before. Here's one:

https://www.recode.net/2018/10/2/17924628/uber-drivers-make-hourly-expenses

*Half of U.S. Uber drivers make less than $10 an hour after vehicle expenses, according to a new study*


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Completely hear what you are saying. And it is actually getting out there more than before. Here's one:
> 
> https://www.recode.net/2018/10/2/17924628/uber-drivers-make-hourly-expenses
> 
> *Half of U.S. Uber drivers make less than $10 an hour after vehicle expenses, according to a new study*


Hero


----------



## Olen (Feb 28, 2016)

TunaOnRye said:


> I very much want to but that just means a bad rating. But it definitely goes through my head


Lol same here 
In my mind I'm like you're a liar look at your nose l.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Seriously
> 
> What do you tell the panhandler on the corner?????
> 
> ...


True story... there's a guy who hangs out in front of the 7-11 near my work. He's there most days, and has been for more than 10 years. Always asks for change, and I've always ignored him.

One day I asked him why he didn't just get a job there. He said straight up "Then I'd have to deal with assholes like you."

It made me laugh.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Seriously
> 
> What do you tell the panhandler on the corner?????
> 
> ...


You would think you would know the proper use of that expression. You *couldn't* care less.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TunaOnRye said:


> It's a very strange phenomenon in my market at least, customers after receiving the best possible customer service I can give and they are clearly happy with the exchange say they will be tipping me in the app. I've heard this from more than a hundred people and literally none of them have tipped. Is this some passive-aggressive way of saying FU to the drivers? Has anyone else experienced this bizarre behavior? This is more of a rant than anything obviously there's nothing that can be done but seriously... don't insult me like that cmooon lol.


Are you getting ANY in-app tips? You have to opt-in.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Are you getting ANY in-app tips? You have to opt-in.


Only uber thinking would ask for an opt in.

Just hysterical. Think IHOp or the like asks wait staff if they want tips? I'm sure it made sense in what ever meeting but real world?


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Just start saying
> "No you won't "


I might say, "That'd be a first."


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

I haven't had the opportunity, but I'm going to try this next time... Just to throw it out there as if we have access to their past trip data pre-trip. Add a little paranoia into the mix.

"Based on your past trips, it appears that isn't always the case."


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

LoL, NCP. I wouldn't but think that's funny!


----------

